# Need ID on a lopi fireplace insert



## wingsfan (Jan 7, 2013)

can anyone tell me what model lopi fireplace insert this is.My sister in law is removing it from a summer cottage they bought and wants me to try and help her sell it. I have done some research and it looks like a FL-1982 according to lopi 's website, just looking for some verification. We didn't see any manufacture tag or anything when we pulled it out. Thanks for any help.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 7, 2013)

wingsfan said:


> can anyone tell me what model lopi fireplace insert this is.My sister in law is removing it from a summer cottage they bought and wants me to try and help her sell it. I have done some research and it looks like a FL-1982 according to lopi 's website, just looking for some verification. We didn't see any manufacture tag or anything when we pulled it out. Thanks for any help.
> View attachment 88503
> View attachment 88504


Not sure what model it is, but this is like the 3rd or 4th Lopi insert in the last week or two on here looking for an id. I have not seen this many like mine the whole time I've been a member of hearth.com, and now several in a week.
Probably from the mid '80's. If you contact Travis Industries outside of Seatle, WA they will be able to tell you what model it is, and probably email you a pdf file of the manual for it. They are great people and very helpful.
Wish I was a little closer to you, I'd be interested in it.
Good luck.


----------

